# Problem mit htaccess Datei im Hauptverzeichnis



## PC Freak (20. August 2008)

Ich habe auf meinem Webserver im root Verzeichnis eine htaccess Datei mit mod Rewrite Befehlen usw. 

Auch im Root Verzeichnis ist ein Verzeichnis für mein Forum und ein Verzeichnis für mein Newsscript. 

Wenn ich mich ins Admin Menü vom Forum einloggen will, oder eine Nachricht über das Newsscript online stellen möchte muss ich immer die htaccess Datei aus dem root Server löschen. Ziemlich nervig.

Kann man das irgendwie anders regeln ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2008)

Moin,

wenn dein Newsskript & dein ACP von den Rules in der .htaccess in ungewollter Art beeinträchtigt werden, müsstest du Selbige so definieren, dass sie diese beiden Sachen nicht beeinflussen...wie das im Detail aussehen muss, kann man ohne nähere Infos nicht sagen..


----------



## PC Freak (21. August 2008)

Kann man nicht mit irgendeinem Code verhindern, dass die Datei Ordnerübergreifend handelt ? Die htaccess Befehle sollen nur für das root Verzeichnis sein.


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2008)

Nö, .htaccess- Inhalte  vererben sich immer weiter in Unterverzeichnisse.Was ginge wäre, dass du über eine RewriteCond-Direktive die Unterverzeichnisse von den RewriteRules ausschliesst.


----------



## PC Freak (21. August 2008)

Einfach RewriteEngine off in den Unterverzeichnissen.

klappt  hätte ich aber auch selber drauf kommen können ;-) danke


----------

